

Multiple Monitor Gaming On Linux - jasonmunro
http://unencumberedbyfacts.com/2013/11/20/multiple-monitor-gaming-on-linux/

======
sounds
if this doesn't get a lot of upvotes here on HN, try www.reddit.com/r/gaming
and www.ogre3d.org/forums

